
FOHO: Fear of Helping out in the Philly tech scene - jsherman76
http://areatech51.com/foho-fear-of-helping-out-in-the-philly-tech-scene/
======
Obi_Juan_Kenobi
Perhaps the scroll-jacking is making me overly critical, but here are some
thoughts:

* FOMO is not a SV term; it's ubiquitous in investing.

* Providing assistance doesn't imply a quid pro quo. If you expect acknowledgement, be up front about it. It's certainly good manners to give credit where it is due (and nearly always makes you look better for doing so) but I question your motives if you expect it.

* You think a more altruistic tech scene benefits you. Perhaps you have a better 'vision' than others, or perhaps people just see things differently.

* I don't think pile-of-money clipart is ever going to add anything to an article.

* I'd be hesitant to associate advertising my services with a post that basically denigrates the tech scene in your area, and specifically people you've helped with before.

